# DeathRay magazine.



## Pyan (May 27, 2007)

Anyone else bought the first issue, just published in the UK? What's your opinion?

Review: SF Diplomat: REVIEW - Death Ray Magazine (Issue One)


----------



## iansales (May 27, 2007)

I picked up a copy on Friday. I thught it wasn't bad - better than *SFX*, anyway. I just hope it doesn't turn into a fan rag for either Buffy, *Heroes*, Dr Who, BSG or whatever the latest media sf craze happens to be. Interestingly, in the books review section most of the books were given 4 stars, even though the review itself made it clear the reviewer hadn't been that impressed...


----------



## speedingslug (Jun 5, 2007)

I read SFX but not come across Deathray but even some SFXers are saying it's quite good. Although Sci-Fi now is getting a bit of a bashing. 

Oh thanks for the link I posted it on SFX the review is harsh and not very endearing to the writer.


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2007)

I got Deathray #1 not had a chance to pick #2 up. It seems to approach the subject matter from a similar style of SFX but I'd say is going for the more experienced fans rather than SFX which seems to pitch from new fan up.
I was happy too that they included some anime reviews, but they all seemed to be from one company's releases. ;//
Also a review of #2 is up.


----------



## speedingslug (Jun 7, 2007)

I've not seen it in the shops yet, I wouldn't mind a look. I usally get SFX it seems Sci-Fi now is getting a bit of a bashing but  you got to give it time to find it's feet. There are other magazines Starburst have you ever read this ?


----------

